# Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???



## BlackWeed (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

meine Frage wäre :

Wie würdet Ihr es finden, wenn ein Angler (also mit gültigen Unterlagen), das Recht hätte euch zu kontrollieren ???

Wichtige Anmerkung !!!  #h

Ich meine damit eine "kleine Kontrolle" , also z.B. ob Ihr einen gültigen Angelschein + die dazugehörige Angelkarte besitzt.

Ich meine damit nicht, das er kontrollieren darf :

 - Was in eurem Auto ist ??? (sowie das bei richtigen  Kontrollen von Polizei usw. erlaubt ist) 
 - Oder euer Angelzeug überprüfen ...
 - Oder den Köder mit dem Ihr angelt

Nein ! Lediglich ob Ihr berechtigt seid, hier zu angeln ....

Ich stelle diese Frage, weil ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis, auf diese Frage, viele verschiedene Antworten bekommen habe.

Deswegen Interessiert mich Eure Meinung ....

Vor- und Nachteile ?
Und wie oft Ihr kontrolliert werdet bzw. wurdet ?
Und ob das Ausreichend ist bzw. war ?

#h Also dann Viel Spaß und nicht zu arg an "Ganz Großes Kino" anlehnen ....


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Angele seit 20 Jahren und bin nur 1 mal pro forma von 2 Polizisten kontrolliert worden. Das Lusitge dabei war, wir hatten nur den gelben Schein und es war keiner mit blauem Schein weit und breit. 

Haben dann den Polizisten alles was wir an Dokumenten hatten in die Hand gedrückt und die waren zufrieden. Hatten ja eine gültige Gewässerkarte für das Jahr.

Ansonten kann mich jeder ruhig kontrollieren der den offiziellen Schein dafür hat, ich habe ein reines Gewissen!


----------



## padotcom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Hallo,

genau zu diesem Thema hatten wir schon mal einen endlosen Thread mit heisser Diskussion.

Ich halte davon garnichts. Weil ich nicht alle Nase lang meine Unterlagen rauskramen möchte, wenn ich meinem Hobby nachgehe.

Eine Lösung aus dem anderen Thread fand ich annehmbar. Eine Tasche mit so Klarsichtfolie an der Jacke, am Ärmel vielleicht. Darin ein Papier, das jeder der will, sofort sieht ob ich den Schein habe.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Bei einem Verein hier,dem Anglerbund Regensburg ist das,soweit ich weiß,intern so geregelt.Da darf jedes Mitglied kontrollieren,und jeder der da ne Karte kauft erklärt sich damit einverstanden.
Mir wäre es wurscht,nur ich selber würde mich da als "Amateurkontrolleur" schwer zurückhalten und lieber angeln.
Ich hab aber kein Problem damit,meine Papiere vorzuzeigen.Wenn dann wieder Ruhe ist...
Da,wo ich angel,wird meines Erachtens zu selten kontrolliert.Ich bin bislang noch nie kontrolliert worden und an vielen Plätzen sieht es auch schlimm aus.Vielleicht könnte man die Kollegen durch etwas mehr Kontrolle zur Sauberkeit erziehen?Ist nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## fantazia (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Also ich habe meinen Schein seit 13 Jahren und wurde genau 2x kontrolliert.Finde ich persönlich viel zu wenig.Dadurch haben es Schwarzangler viel zu leicht bei uns.


----------



## BlackWeed (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Stimmt. Das wäre eine gute Möglichkeit.

Wird denn genug kontrolliert eurer Meinung nach ?
Oder gibt es sogar unterschiede ?

Ich habe z.B. schon die Erfahrung gemacht, das Bekannte von mir (friedlich aussehend) kontrolliert wurden und ein Stück 3 Angler (nicht so friedlich aussehend) nicht kontrolliert wurden. 

Der Kontrolleur antwortete auf die Frage : "Wieso diese nicht kontrolliert würden" mit " das wäre seine Sache, wen er kontrolliere".

Es machte eben stark den Anschein, das er sich einfach nicht traute. Was natürlich auch nicht Ok war. Eigentlich sind ja alle gleich, heißt es doch immer ...

Würde es aus diesem Grund vielleicht Sinn machen, so eine Art Kontrolle zu erlauben oder die Möglichkeit einzuräumen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

och Mist, bin noch auf der Maloche

aber ich freu mich nachher schon auf Chips und Cola (oder besser Pizza und Rotwein)

also: bis gleich!


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

also erstens muss man da den kontrolleur auch in schutz nehmen ... wenn ich sowas ehrenamtlich machen würde, würde ich auch drauf achten nicht an die falschen leute zu gelangen. meist haben die personen auch noch andere aufgabenbereiche, die auch lieber und pflichtbewusster erledigt werden, und bestimmt keine lust wegen der kontrolle von ein par vollidioten stress zu riskieren.

zweitens bin ich strikt dagegen jedem angler das recht zu geben zu kontrollieren, da es viel zu viele eben erwähnte vollidioten unter den anglern gibt 
wenn man einmal das recht den schein zu kontrollieren rausgibt wäre es schwer die leute davon abzuhalten auch fang, köder, methode, platz, rutenzahl usw. zu kontrollieren.
und dann ist man auch nichtmehr weit davon entfernt die leute das angelzeug einkassieren zu lassen.
bzw glaube ich das viele leute sich das recht zu solchen "größeren" kontrollen dann nehmen würden.
alles in allem bedeutet das stress. nicht ausgebildete, möglicherweise auch unerfahrene, wichtigtuerische leute die mich kontrollieren wollen? -nein danke =)

drittens hat die idee für mich was stasi-mäßiges; keiner weiß wem er trauen kann und alle schauen den anderen auffe finger.
auch wenn ich eigentlich immer mit schein fische, hab ich bestimmt schonmal was falsch gemacht und ich hätt bestimmt keine lust immer gewässerbestimmungen und landesfischereibestimmung usw dabei zu haben 

grüße, david


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Hallo Daci,
da sprichst du einen Punkt an,den ich noch nicht bedacht habe.
Der Will kür wären Tür und Tor geöffnet.Und dann könnte es echt passieren,daß irgendwann nur noch das Recht des Särkeren an unseren Gewässern herrscht.Überspitzt dargestellt:"Mensch,hat der ne geile Rute,das wär was für mich.Den kontrollier ich jetztmal und unterstelle ihm sonstwas..."
Sollte man sich auch mal Gedanken über die schwarzen Schafe machen,die dann kontrollieren dürften.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Den kontrollier ich jetztmal und unterstelle ihm sonstwas..."
> Sollte man sich auch mal Gedanken über die schwarzen Schafe machen,die dann kontrollieren dürften.


 

Yeep, und normale Angler haben keine NUMMER des DIENSTES die man sich mal eben so notieren kann. Und ob die nun freiwillig Ihre Fischereischeinnummer rausrücken (das recht des stärkeren :m) bleibt fraglich.


----------



## Tino (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Daci,
> da sprichst du einen Punkt an,den ich noch nicht bedacht habe.
> Der Will kür wären Tür und Tor geöffnet.Und dann könnte es echt passieren,daß irgendwann nur noch das Recht des Särkeren an unseren Gewässern herrscht.Überspitzt dargestellt:"Mensch,hat der ne geile Rute,das wär was für mich.Den kontrollier ich jetztmal und unterstelle ihm sonstwas..."
> Sollte man sich auch mal Gedanken über die schwarzen Schafe machen,die dann kontrollieren dürften.




Nicht von der Hand zu weisen,aber das jemand auf Grund von geilem Gerät jemandem was unterstellen möchte um an dessen Grät zu kommen ,halte ich für etwas übertrieben.
Dazu gehört schon einiges an Vergehen das man das Eqipment einziehen kann und *Darf*.

Ich finde auch das zu wenig kontrolliert wird. 

Ich rede aber von 2-5 mal im Jahr seine gültigen Papiere vorzuzeigen.
Dagegen dürfte eigentlich kein Vereinsmitglied und Angelkarteninhaber was dagegen haben.

Ich würde es begrüssen das mehr drauf geachtet wird was an den jeweiligen Vereinsgewässern los ist.
Schwarzangeln ,Müll liegen lassen,zu viele Ruten in Gebrauch.

Das jeder jeden auf die Finger schauen kann ,finde ich auch ein wenig zu viel.
Das gute Mittelmaß sollte genügen.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Wenn Vereinsmitglieder sich gegenseitig kontrollieren, dann finde ich das ok - aber ich hätte keine Lust, mich am Rhein von jedem Honk, der 34 € für ´ne Rheinkarte bezahlt hat,  kontrollieren zu lassen und bevorzuge die Variante, dass dies von in der Regel geschulten & qualifizierten Kontrolleuren (theoretisch auch von der Polizei & dem Ordnungsamt) gemacht wird, auch wenn es hier am Rhein bei Köln viel zu wenige dieser qualifizierten Kontrollen gibt!

Ernie


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

ich bin froh, wenn ich aus meinen Papierbergen und Computergucken rauskomme, da geh ich doch nicht meinem Mitangler auf den ... ;ne Keks. Und ich werde auch nicht gleich Anzeigen erstatten, zu Dingen, die ich eigentlich teilweise als Einschränkung der Angelausübung empfinde.
Sicher kann man mal auf Vergehen hinweisen und damit hat sich das dann aber auch, weil untereinander geklärt.
Zum Vorstand rammeln ( Herr Leutnant ich weiss was), wohin soll das führen? Jedenfalls meine Meinung
Gruß A.


----------



## robdasilva (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich habe heuer die staatliche Pruefung zum Fischereiaufseher abgelegt und darf seit dem auch an unseren Vereinsgewaessern kontrollieren, ich halte solche Kontrollen fuer absolut sinnvoll, denn man wuerde nicht meinen wieviel ohne gueltige Angelkarte an ein Gewaesser angeln. Und bei Preisen fuer eine Jahreskarte von ueber 200 Euro sind auch Kontrollen erwuenscht. Ich hatte auch bis jetzt noch Probleme bei den Kontollen und ich kontrolliere den gleichen Fischer nicht tag taeglich. Wenn ich selber beim Angeln bin und Ruten dabei habe darg ich auch gar nicht kontrollieren aber auch nur die Anwesenheit von bekannten Fischereiaufsehern haelt die meisten von Verstoessen ab.
Ich glaube das Thema wird viel zu heiss gegessen, denn was macht es schon aus wenn man einem freundlichem Kontrolleur seine Sachen zeigen darf, das muss ich auch machen wenn mich einer kontrolliert.
Gruss Rob


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

ich hab auch überhaupt nichts dagegen nem kontrolleur meine sachen zu zeigen und würd mich sogar freuen wenn ein paar mehr am wasser wären!

nur das "otto-normal-angler" mich kontrollieren dürfte würd mir gegen den strich gehen. 
ich als "otto-normalo-himself" würde auch niemanden kontrollieren wollen. es reicht, wenn man in bestimmten situationen auf sachen hinweist. (müll, schonzeiten usw --> anderer trööt) aber das rechtliche hat mich nichts anzugehen! 
heißt die "rechtliche macht" jemanden zu kontrollieren gehört  mmn in ausgebildete hände und kann ansonsten schnell misbraucht werden. ob es nun überzogene kontrollen zur reinen schikane oder das wichtigtuherische auftreten gegenüber gastanglern (die die regeln bestimmt nicht so genau kennen) sind.

grüße, david


----------



## robdasilva (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Das ist auch meine Meinung. Den Kurs zum Fischereiaufseher darf jeder machen der einen gueltigen Angelschein hat. Mann muss vom Verein angemeldet werden und dann auch vom Verein beim zustaendigen Landratsamt gemeldet werden.
Mann macht einen Kurs der ueber 4 Samstahe geht und dann die Pruefung, fuer mich war es auch wieder eine Auffrischung der Kenntnisse.
In den meisten Vereine sind solche Jobs eigentlich immer frei, da sie die wenigsten machen wollen.


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

das recht zu fragen hat doch jeder. ein anrecht auf 'ne antwort lehne ich ab.

mehr geschulte offizielle kontrolleure, das wär's.

und meinetwegen eine offen zu tragende plakette, aber dezent und nicht groß wie 'ne zielscheibe.


----------



## Ossipeter (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Bei uns im Verein darf jeder Fischereischeininhaber und Jahreserlaubnisscheininhaber nach genau diesen Dokumenten fragen und wenn sich einer weigert wird die Vorstandschaft in Kennnis gesetzt, bzw. die Polizei verständigt, je nachdem wie der zu Kontrollierende reagiert.


----------



## Balaton1980 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

wurde dieses jahr 3mal kontrolliert und das dürfte von mir aus auch noch viel öfters der fall sein. ich halte kontrollen für sehr sinnvoll aber bitte nur von geschultem "personal".

ich sehe die gefahr darin, das es sich einige kollegen zum hobby machen könnten den anderen anglern, die einfach nur ihre ruhe am wasser haben wollen, nur aus neugier wie es momentan läuft oder wie denn der bis jetzt noch unbekannte angler heißt auf die nerven zu gehen.

außerdem macht die art von kontrolle meiner meinung nach absolut keinen sinn. ich meine was macht das für einen sinn, in den schein des "verdächtigen" anglers zu sehen, ihm aber nicht sagen bzw. ihn nicht zwingen zu dürfen die noch lebende 3pfund schleie an der wallermontage einzuholen und vor zu zeigen |kopfkrat

wenn einem eine gestalt am wasser komisch vorkommt weil sie gegen vereinsinterne bzw. grundsätzliche regeln verstößt reicht es doch das man einfach seinen fischereiaufseher anruft und ihm die lage schildert. der wird sich sehr wahrscheinlich sofort auf den weg machen um es sich vor ort an zu sehen.


----------



## offense80 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich angel jetzt seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr, das sind....moment....1,3,5, 3 im Sinn, minus 12, mal 13 und nen Keks ...ratter ratter 35 Jahre und bin noch nicht einmal kontrolliert worden, weder an der Alster noch an der Elbe, noch auf der Ostsee. Und ganz ehrlich finde ich das ein bisschen zu wenig. Nicht weil ich unbedingt jemanden meinen Schein zeigen will, sondern weil es immer noch zu viele Schwarzangler gibt. Abwohl mein Bekannter, der Kursleiter für den Angelschein ist mir sagte, das momentan ein wahrer Run auf die Lehrgänge stattfindet.


----------



## Hechtlady (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> meine Frage wäre :
> 
> ...


 

 wenn Polizei kommt oder ein kontrolör von unseren verein dann können die von mir aus alles sehen


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein darf jeder Fischereischeininhaber und Jahreserlaubnisscheininhaber nach genau diesen Dokumenten fragen und wenn sich einer weigert wird die Vorstandschaft in Kennnis gesetzt, bzw. die Polizei verständigt, je nachdem wie der zu Kontrollierende reagiert.


 
na das ist doch mal was! endlich jemand mit praktischer erfahrung.
dazu:
wieviele leute gibts denn bei euch im verein?
und werden viele tageskarten ausgeteilt?
und wirds denn auch wirklich praktiziert, also das kontrollieren?
und zum schluss, seit wann macht ihr das und hat sich was verändert? 
tut mir leid für die fragerei, aber das würd mich echt interessieren 

grüße, david


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

@ Daci:
Deine Fragen sind doch okay,das ist sicher für viele interessant.Gerade für Boardies,die sich in einem Verein auch engagieren und über Verbesserungen nachdenken.Allerdings interessiert es mich auch ohne das ich in einem Verein bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Auf der Jahreskarte für das Gewässer wo ich zum Fischen gehe steht auch das man wohl das Recht hätte andere zu kontrollieren. Ich mache davon aber keinen Gebrauch. 
Wenn derjenige der die Karten ausgibt will das kontrolliert wird soll er es entweder selber machen oder einen staatlich geprüften Fischereiaufseher einsetzen und dann auch bezahlen.


----------



## emsopa (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein *darf jeder Fischereischeininhaber *und Jahreserlaubnisscheininhaber nach genau diesen Dokumenten fragen und wenn sich einer weigert wird die Vorstandschaft in Kennnis gesetzt, bzw. die Polizei verständigt, je nachdem wie der zu Kontrollierende reagiert.



ich bin mir da sicher, dass er das nicht darf.
was der verein in seine karte rein schreibt ist seine sache, ob das rechtlich in ordnung ist, dass ist wieder ne andere sache.
ich darf als deutscher auch keinen nicht-deutschen auf der straße anhalten und nach seiner aufenthaltsgenehmigung fragen.
nichts anders wäre das kontrollieren von vereinsmitglieder bei anderen anglern.
ich bin einmal in ostfriesland in solche situation gekommen, mein angelschein habe ich natürlich nicht gezeigt.
die polizei kam 30 min später und hat meine papiere zu gesicht bekommen.
die beamten haben mein verhalten als richtig angesehen und den "möchtegern kontrollör" einige takte gegeigt.


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



emsopa schrieb:


> ich darf als deutscher auch keinen nicht-deutschen auf der straße anhalten und nach seiner aufenthaltsgenehmigung fragen.
> nichts anders wäre das kontrollieren von vereinsmitglieder bei anderen anglern.


 
naaaaaja, du hast aber mit erhalten deines persos auch nicht genemigt, dass du kontrolliert werden darfst 
bzw. auf deinem ausweis steht auch nicht drauf, dass du berechtig wärst jemanden zu kontrollieren.

grüße, david


----------



## spin89 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich generell viel davon wenn jeder Angler mit gültigen Unterlagen die Berrechtigung hat, zumind in meinen Gewässern sehe ich viel zu oft kontrollen und daher auch viele "Schwarzangler". Ich selber würde jedoch auch keine Kontrollen durchführen wollen, da man nie weiss wie mögliche "Schwarzangler" auf Kontrollen reagieren.

Ein Nachteil den ich jedoch sehr häufig sehe, das sich viele etwas darauf einbilden ein Kontrollrecht zu haben, so etwas nervt einfach un gehört nicht ans Wasser


----------



## emsopa (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> naaaaaja, du hast aber mit erhalten deines persos auch nicht genemigt, dass du kontrolliert werden darfst
> bzw. auf deinem ausweis steht auch nicht drauf, dass du berechtig wärst jemanden zu kontrollieren.
> 
> grüße, david



was wo und wie in einer angelerlaubnis steht, steht zwar da, ist aber noch lange nicht rechtsgültig.
wenn in der karte steht: jeder vereinsangler darf jedem gastangler ein ei abschneiden, ist das für dich auch geltendes recht?
ich habe kurz vor dem zu bett gehen keinen bock mehr mich noch gewaltig aufregen zu müssen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

also darf ein angelverein keine internen regeln aufstellen oder wie soll ich das jetz verstehen?
wie ist das dann mit internen mindestmaßen? oder internen schonzeiten?
so wie ich die sache seh ist das absolut legal wenn ein verein zb. die mindestmaße hochsetzt.
warum sollte es einem verein dann nicht erlaubt sein zu sagen: bei uns darf ein vereinsmitglied andere angler kontrollieren. 
ich hab grad mal ein wenig google bemüht: gar nicht mal so wenige vereine berechtigen ihre mitglieder andere nach ihren papieren zu kontrollieren.
da würd mich das schon stark wundern wenns nicht rechtens wäre.

das gleiche prinzip gild doch für andere gewisse vereine die mit ihren regeln prinzipiell gegen geltende gesetze verstoßen.

wens stört, der muss sich halt keine karte kaufen.

grüße, david


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

......


----------



## Gondoschir (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich muss zu diesem Thema sagen, dass ich solche Kontrollen für völlig überflüssig halte. Wenn man es nicht anders kennt, wird man sich darüber weiter keine Gedanken machen. Aber wer andere Länder sieht, wird schnell erkennen, dass hier in Absurdistan täglich immer mehr und immer stärker kontrolliert wird. Es ist zweifelsfrei ein Überwachungsstaat und ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. 
Ich kann hier leider nur Vergleiche zwischen Deutschland und der Ukraine ziehen, aber alleine da wird schon ersichtlich, dass die Ukrainer ihre Freiheiten haben, die in Deutschland undenkbar sind. In der Ukraine würde niemand auf die Idee kommen, nach einem Angelschein zu fragen. Zumal es den dort garnicht gibt. Wenn ein Ukrainer am Straßenrand einen Apfelbaum sieht, pflückt er sich ein paar Äpfel, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass er eine Anzeige wegen einer Ordnungswidrigkeit bekommt, weil er sich die dafür nötige Erlaubnis nicht geholt hat.
Dass ein gewisses Maß an Ordnung herrschen muss, ist schon klar, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Hier muss einfach über alles und jeden Rechenschaft abgelegt werden. Für jeden Schritt den man macht, muss eine Erlaubnis vorliegen. Man ist hier dermaßen eingeengt, dass man bald nicht mehr atmen kann. |znaika:


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

.......


----------



## franja1 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



gründler schrieb:


> Ansonsten geht lieber Angeln,und seit nicht geil drauf Sheriff zu spielen,weil vom Erwischt werden bis zum Strafe verteilen liegen noch paar meter Arbeit in form von Schreibkram Aussagen Anwälte und co.und wer macht das schon gern freiwillig.
> 
> lg


 
#6#6#6....da gibts nichts weiter hinzuzufügen...


----------



## Patrick S. (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Unser Verein ist nicht gerade groß ( ca. 95 Mitglieder ), d.h. man kennt sich. Sollte man mal einen Kameraden nicht kennen gibt es auch bei uns eine Regelung diesen nach dem Erlaubnisschein zu fragen und das finde ich an sich auch nicht schlimm. Man möchte ja selber nicht das ffremde Personen, 1. auf dem Grundstück sind ( Privatgrundstück ) und vor allem dort angeln.
Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Fischereiaufseher, die dann die komplette Kontrolle vornehmen.

Ist halt alles eine freiwillige Sache.

Ich würde bisher nur einmal kontrolliert, aber von einem Aufseher. Das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> also darf ein angelverein keine internen regeln aufstellen oder wie soll ich das jetz verstehen?
> wie ist das dann mit internen mindestmaßen? oder internen schonzeiten?
> so wie ich die sache seh ist das absolut legal wenn ein verein zb. die mindestmaße hochsetzt.
> warum sollte es einem verein dann nicht erlaubt sein zu sagen: bei uns darf ein vereinsmitglied andere angler kontrollieren.
> ...



ein verein darf schon interne regeln aufstellen.
aber diese dürfen nicht gegen geltendes recht verstoßen.
dein vergleich mit mindestmaßen schonzeiten hinkt.
in den fischereigesetzen/fischereiverordnungen steht nämlich drin,daß diese durch pächter besitzer verschärft werden dürfen. also verstößt dies nicht gegen geltendes recht.
eine kontrolle von papieren usw. darf aber nicht von jedermann durchgeführt werden.

antonio


----------



## Perückenkünstler (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Hi,
Angler kontrollieren Angler?
So langsam frage ich mich schon, was das für ein Hobby ist, das angeln und was das für Menschen sind, die dieses Hobby ausüben?|bigeyes
Nirgendwo sonst sind mir dermaßen häufige Diskussionen über Anzeigen und Kontrollen bekannt?|bigeyes:v
Zeigt ein Fußballspieler andere an, weil er Leute auf einem Rasen spielen sieht auf dem ein Schild zu sehen ist " Rasen betreten verboten"? Begründung: "Ich will nicht, daß die anständigen Fußballspieler wegen ein paar skrupelloser Gesetzesbrecher in Verruf geraten"?
Greift ein Skateboarder zum Telefon wenn er einen anderen durch die Innenstadt düsen sieht?
"Ich will nicht, daß Skateboardfahren wegen so ein paar Chaoten ganz verboten wird."

Mal im Ernst. Reicht es nicht, daß man einen Angler darauf anspricht, wenn man ein grobes Fehlverhalten mitbekommt?

Ich sehe Rentner den Angelschein machen. Aber nicht weil sie angeln gehen wollen...
Ich sehe das leuchten in den Augen all der Denunzianten, Ex-Stasideppen, Korintenkacker, die goldene Zeiten auf sich zukommen sehen.:v
Mann wäre das toll! "Der Typ geht mir eh schon eine Weile auf den Keks, weil er immer vor mir an den besten Angelplätzen ist"...Und wie die Gerichte sich erst freuen würden, wenn sie zusätzlich mit einer Million eingereichter Anzeigen von den Möchtegernsheriffs überschüttet würden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Das Ding hat zwei Seiten.

Ich habe kein problem damit, jemandem meine Angelpapiere zu zeigen. Ob der ´ne Marke hat oder nicht ist mir vollkommen Schnuppe. 

Aber....

ich bin vor vielen, vielen Jahren mal häufiger an einem kleinen See bei uns angeln gegangen. Dort stand auf der Karte, dass Vereinsmitglieder zur Kontrolle berechtigt sind. Nun gut.
Es gab jedoch ein Problem. Der Verein musste aus finanziellen Gründen Tagekarten ausgeben. Sehr zum Unmut vieler Vereinsmitglieder, die jeden Gastangler als Konkurrenten ansahen. Irgendwie verständlich, denn der See wurde sehr stark von Tageskartenanglern frequentiert. 
Das aber hatte zur Folge, dass man u.U. sechs- oder siebenmal von verbeikommenden Vereinsmitgliedern kontrolliert wurde. Oft sehr unfreundlich und schikanös. Setzkescher ( war damals noch erlaubt ) raus. Taschen auf usw.
Das war extrem störend, so dass ich dieses Gewässer bald gemieden habe. Damals war ich auch noch sehr jung an Jahren, heute würde ich mir das - mit Ausnahme des Papierezeigens - nicht mehr gefallen lassem.

Aber das ist die eigentliche Gefahr, wenn jeder Angler jeden anderen kontrollieren darf. Daraus wird ganz schnell ein Mobbing oder wegbeißen der Gastangler.

Kontrollen durch Vereinsmitglieder ja, aber nur durch vom Verein festgelegte und anzahlmäßig begrenzte Leute.


----------



## padotcom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein darf jeder Fischereischeininhaber und Jahreserlaubnisscheininhaber nach genau diesen Dokumenten fragen und wenn sich einer weigert wird die Vorstandschaft in Kennnis gesetzt, bzw. die Polizei verständigt, je nachdem wie der zu Kontrollierende reagiert.


 
Ich möchte mal dabei sein, wenn du mich 10 mal kontrolliert hast, ich dir 10 mal meinen Schein nicht zeige und du 10 mal die Staatsmacht anrufst. Da würd ich gerne Mäusschen spielen was die dann zu dir sagen.

Meinen Schein dürfen genau 3 Leute sehen. Fischereiaufseher, Ordnungsamt-Mitarbeiter und die Polizei.
Alle anderen müssen sich an meinen Weg halten. Sie dürfen eine der obengenannten Stellen anrufen und um Hilfe bei der Kontrolle bitten. Ich fange mit diesen schwammigen Kontrollen garnicht erst an. Das wird dann nämlich ein Fass ohne Boden. Was darf er denn kontrollieren und was nicht?

Für mich wäre das ein Grund an einem Gewässer nicht fischen zu gehen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein problem damit, jemandem meine Angelpapiere zu zeigen. Ob der ´ne Marke hat oder nicht ist mir vollkommen Schnuppe.



Mir nicht. Ich zeige auch nicht jedem Dahergelaufenen auf der Straße meinen Personalausweis. In meinen Angelpapieren steht  mein Name und meine vollständige Adresse drin. Wieso sollte ich das jemanden preisgeben, den ich nicht kenne und sich nicht als Amtsperson ausweisen kann?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Das bleibt ja auch jedem überlassen.

Ich persönlich wäge ganz einfach ab.

Kurz die Papiere gezückt, ein paar Worte gewechselt = 1 oder 2 Minuten

Weigern, die Papiere zu zeigen, Diskussion, Theater, evtl. Polizei, dann doch Papiere zeigen = unbezahlbar

Und meine pers. Daten, nun ja. Meine Adresse ist schon 1000fach irgendwo gespeichert. Alleine beim Kauf der Gastkarte muss ich sie preisgeben und auf dem Duchschlag bleibt sie stehen, gerät ergo sowieso in die Hände des Vereins, des Kartenausgebers. 

Aber wie gesagt, muss jeder selbst wissen. 

Nur wenn´s halt über die Kontrolle der Papiere hinausgeht, dann würd ich mich auch stur stellen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

ist es denn nun rechtens wenn in den tageskarten steht "vereinmitglieder sind kontrollberechtigt"? 
nehmen wir dabei mal an es ginge nur um die papiere.

bis jetz hab ich rausgehört, ja es ist rechtens. nur ist das betreffende vereinsmitglied im falle des verweigerns nicht dazu bemächtigt etwas zu unternehmen, außer polizei/o-amt/aufseher zu rufen. 
sollte dies der fall sein, hat die kontrollierte person ja nun gegen die regeln des vereins verstoßen, macht das was?

die leute die andere posts von mir gelesen haben wissen, dass ich kein ordnungsfanatiker oder paragraphenreiter bin, das interessiert mich nur 

grüße, david


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

nein sind sie nicht.
auch wenn der passus auf den karten steht.er verstößt gegen übergeordnetes recht.
es darf eben nicht jeder kontrollieren und das ist gut so.
was natürlich passieren kann ist, daß dir der verein dann keine karten mehr verkauft.

antonio


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



emsopa schrieb:


> ....
> ich darf als deutscher auch keinen nicht-deutschen auf der straße anhalten und nach seiner aufenthaltsgenehmigung fragen.....




Natürlich darfst du das .....
Die Genehmigung zum kontrollieren hast du zwar nicht, das Recht zu fragen jedoch schon.

zum Topic : Bin mit ca. 550 Leutchen im Verein -wir dürfen gegenseitig kontrollieren und bisher ist niemand in einen Kontrollrausch verfallen :vik:

Uli


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



antonio schrieb:


> nein sind sie nicht.
> auch wenn der passus auf den karten steht.er verstößt gegen übergeordnetes recht.es darf eben nicht jeder kontrollieren und das ist gut so.
> was natürlich passieren kann ist, daß dir der verein dann keine karten mehr verkauft.
> 
> antonio




Grundlagen deiner Meinung sind ??

- Ich kenn das so, das man,wenn man sich `ne Karte holt, diese auch unterschreiben muss .... und damit die "Regeln" für das Gewässer anerkennt, b.z.w. man auf die geltenden Bestimmungen hingewiesen wird.

- Und wenn ein Verein schreibt ,"alle Mitglieder sind kontrollberechtigt", so erteilt somit der Verein eben allen seinen Mitgliedern die Berechtigung zur Kontrolle.Darf er das nicht ?

Uli


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



antonio schrieb:


> nein sind sie nicht.
> auch wenn der passus auf den karten steht.er verstößt gegen übergeordnetes recht.
> es darf eben nicht jeder kontrollieren und das ist gut so.
> was natürlich passieren kann ist, daß dir der verein dann keine karten mehr verkauft.
> ...


 
naja, aber eben das mit dem übergeordnetem deutschen recht ist sone sache.
es gibt doch, um mal ein beispiel zu nennen, zb studentenverbindungen oder andere vereine die nur männer oder nur frauen aufnehmen. das verstößt mmn auch gegen deutsches recht, da eine gleichberechtigung der geschlechter nicht gewährleistet wird. 
wenn ich das weiter richtig verstanden habe geht es aber trotzdem, da "niemand gezwungen ist diesem verein beizutreten". ähnlich würde es doch bei angelvereinen und ihren tageskarten sein, oder?!

grüße, david


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Grundlagen deiner Meinung sind ??
> 
> - Ich kenn das so, das man,wenn man sich `ne Karte holt, diese auch unterschreiben muss .... und damit die "Regeln" für das Gewässer anerkennt, b.z.w. man auf die geltenden Bestimmungen hingewiesen wird.
> 
> ...



er kann es tun dies ist aber unwirksam.
wenn dann so ein vereinsmitglied mich kontrollieren will und ich laß mich von ihm nicht kontrollieren,was will er tun?
er kann jemanden holen der zur kontrolle berechtigt ist, mehr aber auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> naja, aber eben das mit dem übergeordnetem deutschen recht ist sone sache.
> es gibt doch, um mal ein beispiel zu nennen, zb studentenverbindungen oder andere vereine die nur männer oder nur frauen aufnehmen. das verstößt mmn auch gegen deutsches recht, da eine gleichberechtigung der geschlechter nicht gewährleistet wird.
> wenn ich das weiter richtig verstanden habe geht es aber trotzdem, da "niemand gezwungen ist diesem verein beizutreten". ähnlich würde es doch bei angelvereinen und ihren tageskarten sein, oder?!
> 
> grüße, david



wenn ich mir ne tageskarte hole bin ich noch lange kein vereinsmitglied.
und du hast recht es gibt in irgendwelchen vereinsregeln, geschäftsbedingungen usw. klauseln die nicht rechtens sind und dementsprechend auch wenn es hart auf hart kommt unwirksam.
soll heißen bei nem eventuellen rechtsstreit fällt derjenige mit solchen "regeln" hinten runter.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



antonio schrieb:


> er kann es tun dies ist aber unwirksam.
> wenn dann so ein vereinsmitglied mich kontrollieren will und ich laß mich von ihm nicht kontrollieren,was will er tun?
> er kann jemanden holen der zur kontrolle berechtigt ist, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
stimmt schon ds der "aushilfskontrolleur" nichts weiter machen kann, aber du hättest in diesem fall doch gegen die regeln des vereins verstoßen, oder nicht?
was passiert denn dann?

grüße, david


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

wenn ich kein vereinsmitglied bin, was solls.
wie gesagt das einzige was passieren könnte die merken sich meinen namen und verkaufen mir keine tageskarte mehr.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

alles klar.
dann bin ich jetz auch zufrieden 

grüße, david


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich hätte Schwierigkein damit,wenn Hinz und Kunz berechtigt wären meinen Angelschein
zu kontrollieren,selbst dann wenn es meine Vereinsmitglieder sind.
Mann kontrolliert doch nur jemanden,wenn man ilegales Tun vermutet.Ich würde dies selbst noch nicht mal tun,wenn ich Fehlverhalten,wie z.B.eine Rute zuviel,oder etwa einen zappelnden Köfi,sehen würde.Bei letzterem,könnte ich an manchen Tagen so einige Kollegen kontrollieren und anschließend denunzieren.Ich will dies aber sicher nicht,genausowenig,wie ich von jedem meiner Vereinskollegen,nur so aus Neugier oder Wichtigtuerei,nach meinen Papieren gefragt werden möchte!
Selbst auf die Gefahr hin,dass so,der ein oder andere Schwarzangler,unentdeckt bleiben 
würde.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

@Martin,Mit der Nummer:"ich zeig dir meinen,du mir deinen!" habe ich natülich kein Problem,
allerdings Hinterfrage ich die Motivation welcher hinter der Kontrolle steht.
Außerdem ist es wirklich so,dass ich an meinem Gewässer,wenn man dieses konsequent
machen würde,zumindest im Sommer,fast nicht zum Angeln kommen würde vor lauter
Kontrolle,oder vielleicht auch kontrolliert zu werden!
Fast neunzig Prozent meiner Kollegen,übertreten irgendwelche Gebote.Manche finde ich schlimm,wie z.B. Müll hinterlassen,andere wie den lebenden Köfi halt weniger übel.
Und außerden bin ich mir sicher,diese Kontrollkompetenz würde von manchen über Gebühr
ausgekostet,dass wäre einfach nervig.
Zuletzt bin ich bei mir tatsächlich nach 20 Jahren,zum ersten mal kontrolliert worden
und siehe da,es war der neue Gewässerwart,welcher mich noch nicht kannte,da ich fast nie zu den amtlichen Terminen im Vereinsheim erscheine.Der kennt mich nun also auch und dass wars mit Kontrolle,zumindest solange dieser Mensch amtiert.
Ich finde diese Kontrollen sollte man Leuten überlassen,welche sich dazu berufen fühlen
und noch dazu berichtigt,auf Grund ihrer Funktion,sind.

Taxidermist


----------



## padotcom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



antonio schrieb:


> er kann es tun dies ist aber unwirksam.
> wenn dann so ein vereinsmitglied mich kontrollieren will und ich laß mich von ihm nicht kontrollieren,was will er tun?
> er kann jemanden holen der zur kontrolle berechtigt ist, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
Genau meine Meinung. Und vielleicht gewöhnen diese selbstherrlichen "Möchtegernkontrolleure" sich dann ab, ihren Kontrollfetisch an mir auszuleben. Da bin ich zu keinen Kompromissen bereit.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

@Martin,Siehst du,da sind wir mal wieder einer Meinung!

Taxidermist


----------



## padotcom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Vielleicht ist meine Einstellung dazu auch nur so, weil ich eben keinen Mangel an Angelplätzen hier habe.
Im Moment würde ich dort lieber nicht angeln gehen, wenn ständig jemand meine Papiere sehen wollen würde.

Ich hab nichts gegen Kontrollen von dafür gesetzlich (!!!) autorisierten Personen. Ganz im gegenteil, gibts viel zu wenig von. Aber das andere hat so einen Hilfssherriff-Charme, gegen den ich eindeutig was habe. Was darf er denn kontrollieren? Und weiß der das auch? Bevorzugt der seine Vereinsmitglieder, drückt da mal ein Auge zu? Zeigt der mich gleich an wenn ich meinen Unterfangkescher mal im Auto liegen gelassen habe? Sind mir zuviele wenn und abers.

Also bitte nur die die dafür ausgebildet wurden und sich das bezahlen lassen ( meistens zumindest).


----------



## Parasol (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Hallo,

im BayFiG ist klar geregelt, dass ein Fischereiaufseher einen Ausweis und eine Plakette haben muss, um sich aus zu weisen.

Demzufolge müssten Vereine ihren Mitgliedern solche Scheine und Abzeichen geben, damit diese sich gegenüber den zu kontrollierenden Anglern als kontrollberechtigt ausweisen können.


----------



## antonio (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

dies können die vereine aber nicht, da sie dazu keine befugnis haben.
die plakette und ausweis gibts erst nach schulung prüfung usw. bei den entsprechenden stellen.

antonio


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

......


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal dabei sein, wenn du mich 10 mal kontrolliert hast, ich dir 10 mal meinen Schein nicht zeige und du 10 mal die Staatsmacht anrufst. Da würd ich gerne Mäusschen spielen was die dann zu dir sagen.
> 
> Meinen Schein dürfen genau 3 Leute sehen. Fischereiaufseher, Ordnungsamt-Mitarbeiter und die Polizei.
> Alle anderen müssen sich an meinen Weg halten. Sie dürfen eine der obengenannten Stellen anrufen und um Hilfe bei der Kontrolle bitten. Ich fange mit diesen schwammigen Kontrollen garnicht erst an. Das wird dann nämlich ein Fass ohne Boden. Was darf er denn kontrollieren und was nicht?
> ...


Ich würde dich einmal kontrollieren,wenn du mir, nachdem ich dir meine Papiere gezeigt habe, du mir deine Papier nicht zeigst, würde ich die Polizei anrufen. Desweiteren würde ich unsere Kartenaussteller anweisen an dich keine Karte mehr auszustellen. Amen. 
Wobei du ja selber schreibst, dass du an unser Gewässer eh nicht mehr kommen würdest
Ihr vergesst glaub ich manchmal, dass die Vorstandschaft auch gewisse Regularien ausgeben muss um bestimmte Missbräuche zu verhindern.
Tide Lines


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich wünsche allseits ein fröhliches Kontrollieren!|uhoh:


----------



## padotcom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich würde dich einmal kontrollieren,wenn du mir, nachdem ich dir meine Papiere gezeigt habe, du mir deine Papier nicht zeigst, würde ich die Polizei anrufen. Desweiteren würde ich unsere Kartenaussteller anweisen an dich keine Karte mehr auszustellen. Amen.
> Wobei du ja selber schreibst, dass du an unser Gewässer eh nicht mehr kommen würdest
> Ihr vergesst glaub ich manchmal, dass die Vorstandschaft auch gewisse Regularien ausgeben muss um bestimmte Missbräuche zu verhindern.
> Tide Lines


 
Echt? Warum? Ich würde dich mit allem gebotenen Respkt bitten für eine nötige Kontrolle die zuständigen Behörden zu rufen. Denen kannst du dann auch erklären aus welchen Gründen du sie gerufen hast und was dich bewogen hat mir "bestimmte Missbräuche" zu unterstellen.

Und wenn du die 10 mal gerufen hast, lachen die dich beim 11. Mal am Telefon aus. Zu Recht, wie ich finde. Hat keiner was dagegen im Fall des Falles (du beobachtest grobes Fehlverhalten etc.) die die dafür Zuständig sind, zu informieren. Aber bitte nicht euren Kontrollwahn ausleben. Das war zu Ostzeiten so, brauch ich jetzt nicht mehr.

Erinnert mich stark an die Sache, wenn die Kassiererin in meine Tasche schauen will. Das darf die genauso wenig. Egal ob der Ladenbesitzer sie dazu ermächtigt hat oder nicht.


----------



## padotcom (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich versteh auch nicht warum das gerade in meinem geliebten Hobby so ausgeprägt ist. 
Kein Autofahrer würde andere nach ihren Führerscheinen kontrollieren. Kein Taucher einen anderen nach seinem Tauchschein. Die Liste könnte man beliebig fortsetzen.

Wenn ich mir einen Gewässerschein hole, muss ich mich mit meinem Fischereischein ausweisen, sonst bekomm ich die Erlaubnis gar nicht. Reicht das nicht?


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



padotcom schrieb:


> Kein Taucher einen anderen nach seinem Tauchschein.


 
aber hallo würd ich einen anderen taucher (sofern ich den nicht kenne) nach seinem tauchschein, tauchtauglichkeit und logbuch fragen und einsehen wollen, bevor ich auch nur dran denke mit dem tauchen zu gehen 

ps: da find ichs allerdings auch wesentlich wichtiger als beim angeln, wo ich gern mal ein bis zwei augen zudrücke und bestimmt niemanden kontrollieren würde.

grüße, david


----------



## padotcom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Querulanten???

Genau aus diesem Grund würde ich in diesen Verein niemals eintreten. Mittlerweile weiß ich es noch viel mehr zu schätzen, in einer Ecke zu wohnen, in der man reichlich Plätze zum Angeln hat, ohne in so einem Verein sein zu müssen.
Das klingt schon fast unglaublich. Aus dem Verein geschmissen zu werden, wenn man sich weigert anderen Vereinsmitgliedern seine Papiere zu zeigen. Respekt. Na Hauptsache ihr kommt auch noch zum Angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier ist es ein sehr sinnvolles Abschreckungsmittel, wenn alle Mitglieder die Erlaubnisscheine anderer kontrollieren dürfen.



Martin, ich glaube das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie die Kontrollen bei Euch organisiert sind, deshalb ist das nicht auf Dich/Euch bezogen, sondern allgemein gemeint.

Wie ich an meinem längst vergangenen Beispiel aufzeigte, kann das u.U. dazu führen, dass ein Angler mehrfach am Tag kontrolliert wird. Schon ganz einfach deswegen, weil das grade kontrollierende Vereinsmitglied gar nicht weiß, dass ein anderer vor zwei Stunden bereits kontrolliert hat. 
Das dem Gastangler das spätestens beim dritten mal sauer aufstößt, dürfte doch klar sein. 
Der Begriff " Gastangler " beinhaltet auch das Wort " Gast ". Der Verein lädt über die Tageskarten Gäste zum Angeln ein und nimmt sehr gerne die Gebühren entgegen. Also sogar zahlende Gäste. 
Selbstverständlich darf auch ein Gast nicht machen was er will und sicher verhält sich auch nicht jeder Gast wie ein solcher. 
Dennoch sollten Kontrollen organisiert sein, sind sie bei Euch möglicherweise auch.

Da wo das nicht der Fall ist, wird es unweigerlich zu Problemen und Zusammenstößen kommen. Und da muß ich ganz klar sagen, dass ein Verein der Tageskarten ausgibt, dafür verdammt nochmal ein weitestgehend ungestörtes Angeln ermöglichen soll oder eben auf die Herausgabe von Tageskarten verzichtet, bzw. diese auf das gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Maß reduziert.

Wie schon gesagt, hab ich kein Problem damit meine Papiere zu zeigen, auch zweimal am Tag. Beim dritten mal fühle ich mich dann doch schon gestört und würde das auch entsprechend freundlich kundtun.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es geht doch am einfachsten nach dem Prinzip: Zeigst Du Deinen (Schein), zeig ich dir meinen... wo ist das Problem....



Wieso fragst Du immer wieder?
Es ist doch ersichtlich, daß einige das nicht wollen.
Die Erklärungen dafür wurden auch geliefert.
Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, jedem Dahergelaufenen Deine Papiere zu zeigen, fein.:m


----------



## Perückenkünstler (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Wenn von Dir immer wieder kommt: "Wo ist das Problem"...
Dann ist das für mich eine Frage.....
Es ist nicht so, daß einige nicht verstehen wollen.
Es ist vielmehr so, daß sie eine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema haben und sich nicht von Dir bekehren lassen wollen.
Das ist ein Unterschied.|rolleyes


----------



## antonio (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

martin es ist doch ganz einfach.wer kontrollieren darf ist im gesetz klar definiert.
wenn jetz ein verein gewässer hat wo er gastkarten verkauft,ist es doch wohl möglich, daß 
1,2,3,oder von mir aus auch 5 oder 6 vereinsmitglieder ihren kontrollettischein machen.
dann bekommen diese entsprechende papiere und sie dürfen kontrollieren.
wenn jetzt einem vereinsmitglied irgendwas komisch vorkommt wird diesen leuten bescheid gegeben und fertig ist der lack.
ich hab auch keine lust mich von jedem kontrollieren zu lassen und muß dies auch nicht.
wenn ein "befugter" kontrolletti kommt dem zeig ich natürlich was er sehen will.
ein kontrolleur sollte auch die entsprechenden kenntnisse haben, ich weiß es gibt auch kontrolleure, die keine ahnung haben, aber wenn jeder kontrollieren dürfte würde es eine unmenge leute geben, die 0-ahnung haben.
und von denen hab ich keinen bock mich kontrollieren zu lassen.

antonio


----------



## padotcom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich will nicht so da stehen, als wenn ich grundsätzlich und gegen alles was habe. Ich bin eigentlich ein recht umgänglicher Typ, mit dem man auch ne Menge Spaß beim Angeln und auch sonst haben kann.  :m

Und wenn ich von netten, sich respektvoll verhaltenden Beamten oder Fischereiaufsehern kontrolliert werde, zeige ich denen natürlich und ohne Diskussionen meine Papiere und alles was die sonst noch sehen wollen und dürfen.

Und das hat nichts mit Oberschlau zu tun. Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn Vereine ihren Mitgliedern Rechte einräumen, die diese sonst nicht haben. Und wenn das dann noch an mir als Gastangler ausgelebt wird.
Weder habe ich etwas zu verbergen, noch halt ich mich beim Angeln nicht an bestehende Gesetze. Sollte doch jemand das anders sehen, steht es ihm offen, die dafür zuständigen Behörden zu informieren, die sich der Sache dann annehmen können. Statt euch über die Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf von Gastkarten zu freuen, lasst ihr eure Gäste unterschreiben, das sie von jedem regulären Vereinsmitglied, kontrolliert werden dürfen und bei Verweigerung mit harten Strafen zu rechnen haben?! Sehr Gastfreundlich. Finanziert euch doch von diesen Einnahmen einen Hauptamtlichen Kontrolleur, der einmal am Tag eure Gewässer abläuft.

Es liegt mir fern das grundsätzlich zu kritisieren. Wenn das bei dir, Martin, so ist, dann ist es gut. Ihr müsst ja damit leben und scheinbar könnt ihr das ganz gut. Dann soll das auch so sein. Nur ich möchte das eben nicht und ziehe mich gegebenenfalls an freie Gewässer zurück.

Ein schönes Wochenenden allen!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



padotcom schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen Gewässerschein hole, muss ich mich mit meinem Fischereischein ausweisen, sonst bekomm ich die Erlaubnis gar nicht. Reicht das nicht?



Dann verstehe ich nbicht warum Du so panisch reagierst wenn jemand diesen Schein sehen will?

Wenn Du den nicht vorzeigen kannst/möchtest muss man davon ausgehen das Du keinen hast, also im Zweifel ein behördliches Kontrollorgan dazuziehen.

Ich finde Deine Reaktion ein wenig lächerlich, wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe kann ich durchaus meinen Erlaubnisschein vorzeigen. Tut nicht weh, und ist auch in meinem Interesse das kontrolliert wird. Wenn nicht kontrolliert wird (z.B. weil einige immer den Affen machen weil sie sich zu fein sind den Schein vorzuzeigen und deswegen jedes Mal Stress gemacht wird) führt das nur zu mehr Mißbrauch, den eigentlich keiner der den Schein hat wollen kann. Oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## padotcom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nbicht warum Du so panisch reagierst wenn jemand diesen Schein sehen will?
> 
> Wenn Du den nicht vorzeigen kannst/möchtest muss man davon ausgehen das Du keinen hast, also im Zweifel ein behördliches Kontrollorgan dazuziehen.
> 
> Ich finde Deine Reaktion ein wenig lächerlich, wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe kann ich durchaus meinen Erlaubnisschein vorzeigen. Tut nicht weh, und ist auch in meinem Interesse das kontrolliert wird. Wenn nicht kontrolliert wird (z.B. weil einige immer den Affen machen weil sie sich zu fein sind den Schein vorzuzeigen und deswegen jedes Mal Stress gemacht wird) führt das nur zu mehr Mißbrauch, den eigentlich keiner der den Schein hat wollen kann. Oder? |kopfkrat


 
Siehe mein obiges Posting. Ich habe nichts, aber auch gar nichts gegen Kontrollen. Aber nur von dafür vom Gesetz autorisierten Personen. (diese Kontrollen gibt es viel zu wenig...schrieb ich ja auch schon)
Und wenn ich dir an einer Ampel meinen Führerschein nicht zeigen will, heißt das auch das ich keinen habe??? Seltsame Logik.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nbicht warum Du so panisch reagierst wenn jemand diesen Schein sehen will?



Darum geht es doch garnicht. Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, der Gardia de Peche, oder dem Kontrolleur eines Vereinssee meine Angelpapiere zu zeigen.
Ich finde aber auch, daß das reicht.
Die Gefahr, daß einige Angler sich zu selbsternannten Sheriffs aufschwingen ist nun mal da. Und ich habe keinen Bock darauf, mich von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Möchtegerns nerven zu lassen. Das ganzen dann unter dem Deckmantel "Kontrolle".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



padotcom schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dir an einer Ampel meinen Führerschein nicht zeigen will, heißt das auch das ich keinen habe??? Seltsame Logik.



Wenn ich eine Erlaubniskarte kaufe auf der steht das z.B. Vereinsmitglieder die Erlaubnis haben mich zu kontrollieren und das noch per Unterschrift akzeptiere, dann finde ich das schon komisch hinterher so einen Aufriss zu machen.

Einen  ähnlichen Passus habe ich in der Straßenverkehrsordunung noch nicht gesehen...

Wenn ich mit den Bedingungen der Erlaubniskarte nicht einverstanden bin kaufe ich mir die einfach nicht...


----------



## padotcom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Erlaubniskarte kaufe auf der steht das z.B. Vereinsmitglieder die Erlaubnis haben mich zu kontrollieren und das noch per Unterschrift akzeptiere, dann finde ich das schon komisch hinterher so einen Aufriss zu machen.
> 
> Einen ähnlichen Passus habe ich in der Straßenverkehrsordunung noch nicht gesehen...
> 
> Wenn ich mit den Bedingungen der Erlaubniskarte nicht einverstanden bin kaufe ich mir die einfach nicht...


 
Genau mein Reden. Ich gehe dann dort nicht Angeln.


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



padotcom schrieb:


> Genau mein Reden. Ich gehe dann dort nicht Angeln.


 
na dann ist doch alles in ordnung und alle könn sich wieder lieb haben ;P

also ich versteh die aufregung echt nicht. ok, manche habn anscheinend ein problem damit von "normalos" kontrolliert zu werden, ich seh das auch ein wenig kritisch, na dann kauft man sich keine karten wo draufsteht das die das dürfen.
ich kauf mir doch auch keine gewässerkarten auf denen steht, dass ich nur mit einer angel fischen darf und machs trotzdem mit zweien. 
wenn man sich nun doch eine entsprechende karte kauft muss man halt ein oder zweimal mehr seine papiere vorzeigen. in einem solchen fall (wenn man seine unterschrift drunter gesetzt hat, dass die person kontrollberechtigt ist) davon zu sprechen die polizei zu rufen ist einfach nur kindisch.
und mal im ernst, wenn martin sagt dass es NICHT ausartet, find ich die regel garnicht soooo schlecht. 
ich bin bis jetz in meinem leben genau 2 mal kontrolliert worden. 
das sind bei knapp 15 jahren angeln mit einem tag pro woche a 6h im schnitt am wasser ... ca 4700 angelstunden. sagen wir mal 4000. also im schnitt alle 2000h kontrolliert worden, ich find da ist reichlich platz nach oben, auch ohne das es mich nerven würde 

grüße, david


----------



## Perückenkünstler (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ähm, worum geht es nun eigentlich im speziellen?
Lediglich Gastkarten mit Kleingedrucktem?
Ich habe den Threadtitel so verstanden, ob es  ok wäre, wenn jeder Angler jeden Angler kontrollieren könnte, nicht nur Gäste an Vereinsgewässern?


----------



## padotcom (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Eigentlich war es wohl so gemeint. Aber wie es immer ist....vom Großen zum Kleinen.


----------



## Hechtlady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wobei sich das "Kontrollrecht" meines Wissens nach dann aber nur auf die "Papiere" beschränkt - alles andere wäre ein Eingriff in die Privatsphäre und das darf nur ein staatlich bestellter Kontrolleur oder die Polizei....


 #6Dein wissen ist richtig


----------



## Hechtlady (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Wieso fragst Du immer wieder?
> Es ist doch ersichtlich, daß einige das nicht wollen.
> Die Erklärungen dafür wurden auch geliefert.
> Wenn Du kein Problem damit hast, jedem Dahergelaufenen Deine Papiere zu zeigen, fein.:m


 Man zeigt nicht jeden DAHERGELAUFENEN seinen schein zeigt er mir seinen zeig ich ihm alles was es sehen mag |supergri
denn die angel ist eh im wasser mein kaffee in der tasse also hab ich auch zeit einen vom verein der mich kontolieren möchte und auch das recht dazu hat meine pabiere zuzeigen 
und wenn er nen kaffee noch haben will bekommt er denn auch #6


----------



## Hemmingway60 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



BlackWeed schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> meine Frage wäre :
> 
> ...


Hallo Black Weed! Weißt du warum deine Idee auf wenig gegenliebe stößt? ich bin vereidigter Kontroler! und ich sage dir wenn du nicht bestimmte Regeln bei der Kontrolle einhälst bist du am ende der gelackmeierte! und in der Regel machst du dir damit keine Freunde! es verlangt bestimmte kenntnisse in der Gesetzeskunde und ein großes Maß an selbstdisziplin, dies alles sich anzueignen benötigt schulung und ne menge Zeit und wer geht in seiner Freizeit nicht lieber Angeln!#cAlso lassen wir das lieber!|wavey:Gruß günni|wavey:


----------



## Michel81 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

mein gott. dass man kontrollieren immer auf papiere, paragraphen etc. beschränkt sehen muss, geht mir nicht so wirklich in die birne. 

wenn ich andere angler am wasser treffe, sage ich hallo und halte ein schwätzchen. danach weiß der kollege, dass man sich darum kümmert, was am wasser passiert. wenn man etwas verdächtiges sieht, kann man den angler ja drauf ansprechen. so nach der art "drei angeln? willst du nachher noch spinnen oder ist die ersatz?" es reicht oft, den leuten bewusst zu machen, dass sie heute erwischt werden könnten. man muss sie mal dran erinnern, dass das wasser kein rechtsfreier raum ist. wenn jemand, den man so anspricht, ohne papiere unterwegs ist, muss er schon sehr abgebrüht sein, um danach noch in aller ruhe weiterzuangeln.

gerade vereinsgewässer haben in der gegend meist einen ruf. wenn man dafür sorgt, dass das gewässer dafür bekannt ist, dass man dort nicht anonym angeln kann, werden die meisten schwarzangler es meiden. ganz ohne hilfssheriffs, pseudopolizisten und andere wichtigtuer.

die harten fälle wird man so nicht erreichen, aber die werden sich auch von einem angler mit kontrollmission nicht verjagen lassen.


----------



## Brasse10 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ihr beide verwechselt da was.... Ein *staatlicher Fischereiaufseher*, der sich mit Marke und Ausweis ausweisen muss, hat weitreichende Kontrollmöglichkeiten - er darf z.B. auch verlangen, dass man den Kofferraum des Autos zu Kontrollzwecken öffnet.
> 
> *Vereinsinterne Kontrollorgane *(Mit Kontrollausweis vom Verein) dürfen nur die Ausweispapier, den Fang und das Fanggrät kontrollieren - mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> Und wenn auf den Gewässerkarten steht, dass Gewässerkarteninhaber befugt sind die Gewässerkarten anderern Angler zu kontrollieren dürfen sie das, nachdem sie sich durch ihre eigene Gewässerkarte ausgewiesen haben - so wird es in den Nachbarvereinen gehandhabt und das klappt reibungslos




*staatlicher Fischereiaufseher  *oder meintest du den Amtlichen Fischereiaufseher??

Und darf ich mal fragen was mit dem Fischereiaufseher des jeweiligen Fischereiverband ist??


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Hechtlady schrieb:


> *zeigt er mir seinen zeig ich ihm alles was es sehen mag* |supergri
> #6



Du meinst bestimmt: was er sehen mag. . . . 



erwischt!!!


Taatttüüüüttttttaaaaaaatttttttttaaaaaaaaa|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dorschfutzi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

*Wenn Angler jeden Angler kontrollieren dürfen,

kann auch jede Schnapsdrossel meinen

Führerschein kontrollieren.|muahah:|welcome:

              |schild-g
*


----------



## Deang82 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Also ich muss sagen, ich wurde bis jetzt noch nie konrolliert.
Das ist in meinen augen einfach zu wenig. Da wo ich fische sehen ich sehr viele schwarz angler die mit Stock, Schnur und Haken dort stehen und es kommt keiner!
Habe auch oft in dem Verein gesagt das die kontrollieren sollen aber die wollen nicht!!
Ich weiß nicht ob das so sinnvoll wäre wenn da alle kommen weil  sie sich dann groß aufspielen.. Aber ich wäre dafür das es mehr kontrollen gäbe von Polizei usw....


----------



## Honeyball (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber sowas von schön unabsichtlich ferkelig, dass ich es dann gleich mal für den Oktober festhalte...:vik:



Hechtlady schrieb:


> zeigt er mir seinen zeig ich ihm alles was es sehen mag |supergri


----------



## Hechtlady (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

ICH MEINTE SEINEN SCHEIN tztz Männer


----------



## frank67 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Erlaubniskarte kaufe auf der steht das z.B. Vereinsmitglieder die Erlaubnis haben mich zu kontrollieren und das noch per Unterschrift akzeptiere, dann finde ich das schon komisch hinterher so einen Aufriss zu machen.
> 
> Einen ähnlichen Passus habe ich in der Straßenverkehrsordunung noch nicht gesehen...
> 
> Wenn ich mit den Bedingungen der Erlaubniskarte nicht einverstanden bin kaufe ich mir die einfach nicht...


 

Papier ist geduldig und nicht alles was in Verträgen drin steht ist auch rechtens.

siehe Gebrauchtwagen Kauf.

da schreiben auch viele kleine Händler rein"unter Ausschluss jeder Gewährleistung"

obwohl man das gelesen hat und den Vertrag Unterschrieben hat ist diese Klausel trotzdem ungültig aber der Händler Probiert es einfach und hin und wieder klappt das auch.

ich denke es ist klar von Gesetzgeber geregelt wer wen Kontrollieren darf und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Vereine ihre eigenen Gesetze machen dürfen wenn es um das Persönlichkeitsrecht gehtwas bei Privaten Dokumenten sicherlich der Fall ist.

Gruß:Fränk


----------



## Parasol (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Hallo,

natürlich kann ein Verein organisieren, dass Mitglieder am Vereinsgewässer kontrollieren.

Aber: diese müssen sich als Mitglieder ausweisen und dürfen nur kontrollieren, ob ein Angler einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein hat. Das ist das ganz normale Hausrecht, das da wahr genommen wird. Weitere Befugnisse, wie diese ein bestätigter F-Aufseher hat, hat das Mitglied nicht.

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass diese Kontrollmöglichkeit dem Gastangler bekannt ist (z.B. durch Aufdruck auf der Karte).


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Moin zusammen!

irgendwas passt hier nicht, auf der einen Seite wird hier gesagt es gibt zu wenig Kontrollen, andererseits schreiben die gleichen Leute, ich lasse mich dochnicht von jedem kontrollieren.
Leute entweder hü oder hott, fragt mich jemand nach meiner Gewässerkarte zeig ich sie ihm, dass muß dann auch reichen, zur Not mache ich das auch 10mal am Tag.

Ich glaube es gibt so eine Regelung auch bei uns im Verein, eigentlich ist es mir egal wenn ich am Wasser jemanden treffe den ich nicht kenne, wird halt mal kurz geschnackt, meißt ergibt sich daraus ob er Vereinsmitglied, Gastangler oder Schwarzangler ist.
Ist es ein Schwarzangler, gibt es ein kurzes Gespräch danach packt derjenige seine Sachen zusammen.
Treffe ich dieselbe Person erneut am Wasser, Frage ich schon mal gezielt nach der Gewässerkarte, hat er wieder keine kommt es auf sein Verhalten an wenn ich anrufe.

Nochmal zur rechtlichen Seite, hat jemand keinen Erlaubnisschein für das beangelte Gewässer (Schwarzangler) ist dies eine Straftat (§293 StGB, Fischwilderei), spreche ich den Angler daraufhin an und er zeigt mir seinen Erlaubnisschein ist alles ok.
Hat er keinen Erlaubnisschein oder Zeigt ihn mir nicht, muß man vom Straftatbestand (Fischwilderei) ausgehen, demnach lasse ich mir den Personalausweis zeigen und notiere mir die Personalien, weigert sich derjenige die Personalien bekanntzugeben, kann man ihn bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei vorläufig festhalten (§127 Abs.1 StPO).

ob man dies tut sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Im übrigen hinkt der Vergleich mit dem Führerschein gewaltig, der wäre zu vergleichen mit dem Fischereischein, der Interessiert mich aber wenig, was mich interessiert ist der Erlaubnisschein für das Gewässer, der wäre vergleichbar mit der Mautplakette, die in die Windschutzscheibe geklebt wird.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Breamhunter (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> irgendwas passt hier nicht, auf der einen Seite wird hier gesagt es gibt zu wenig Kontrollen, andererseits schreiben die gleichen Leute, ich lasse mich dochnicht von jedem kontrollieren.



So sehe ich das auch. Bei uns im Club ist auch jeder dazu angehalten auf Verstöße zu achten und bei Unstimmigkeiten auch mal die Papiere zu kontrollieren. 
Die Fischereiaufseher machen das ehrenamtlich und können nicht überall  sein. 
Bei Problemen können immer noch Fischereiaufseher und/oder Polizei gerufen werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> Nochmal zur rechtlichen Seite, hat jemand keinen Erlaubnisschein für das beangelte Gewässer (Schwarzangler) ist dies eine Straftat (§293 StGB, Fischwilderei), spreche ich den Angler daraufhin an und er zeigt mir seinen Erlaubnisschein ist alles ok.
> Hat er keinen Erlaubnisschein oder Zeigt ihn mir nicht, muß man vom Straftatbestand (Fischwilderei) ausgehen, demnach lasse ich mir den Personalausweis zeigen und notiere mir die Personalien, weigert sich derjenige die Personalien bekanntzugeben, kann man ihn bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei vorläufig festhalten (§127 Abs.1 StPO).




Ich seh Kontrollen auch vollkommen entspannt und so wie Du. Mit ausnahme des zitierten Abschnitts.
Denn da begibst Du Dich auf sehr dünnes Eis.


Unterstellt Du bist nicht offiziell kontrollberechtigt.

Wenn jemand einen Erlaubnisschein hat, Dir den aber nicht zeigt, so ist das gar nix. Nicht mal ne Ordnungswidrigkeit. Denjenigen dann festzuhalten erfüllt min. den Strafbestand der Nötigung und dann bekommst Du dermaßen eingeschenkt, dass Du keine Freude mehr hast. Wendest Du sogar körperliche Gewalt an, wird das noch schlimmer.
Und selbst wenn derjenige keinen Erlaubnischschein hat, gilt immer noch der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Das festhalten dürfte dabei diesem Grundsatz nicht entsprechen. 
Gibst Du darüber hinaus auch noch vor kontrollberechtigt zu sein, kommt noch Amtsanmaßung hinzu.

Das Ende vom Lied.

Der ( angenommen ) tatsächliche Scharzangler kommt mit einer geringen Geldstrafe davon. Du zahlst Dich dämlich, gehst vielleicht noch in den Bau, bist aber zumindest vorbestraft.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

moin Ralle, 

ja das Eis ist dünn, aber letztlich besteht der *Verdacht* einer Straftat, wenn der Erlaubnisschein nicht gezeigt wird.

Natürlich würde ich nie vorgeben kontrollberechtigt zu sein, aber man kann es bei einem *begründetem Verdacht* den Personen direkt sagen:
"Passen Sie auf ich habe den Verdacht Sie angeln hier ohne Erlaubnis entweder Sie wären so freundlich und zeigen mir ihren Erlaubnisschein oder ich verständige Ordnungsamt, WaPo, Polizei, wie auch immer"

Es geht hier nach wie vor um Straftaten Diebstahl oder Wilderei , da ist eine Personalienfeststellung durchaus angemessen, und auch die erlaubte "vorläufige Festnahme" (http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/127.html)
im Falle einer Weigerung in Ordnung, diese muß ja nicht zwangsweise mit dem Einsatz von"unmittelbarem Zwang" einhergehen. Es reicht ja auch ein bestimmtes : Sie bleiben jetzt hier bis .... da ist.

Unmittelbaren Zwang/ körperliche Gewalt sollte man letztendlich als Privatperson nur anwenden wenn man sich verteidigen muß.

Wie gesagt es geht mir dabei nicht um die Jugendlichen die das mit dem angeln mal probieren möchten (denen rutscht das Herz ja meistens schon in die Hose wenn man nur fragt ob sie schon was gefangen haben), sondern um erfahrene "Angler" die genau wissen was sie da tun

ich hab die "vorläufige Festnahme" in anderem Zusammenhang schon 2mal durchgeführt, da gab es keine Probleme. (einmal mit und einmal ohne Einsatz von unmittelbaren Zwang)

Gruß Marcus


----------



## matchbox (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich nie vorgeben kontrollberechtigt zu sein, aber man kann es bei einem *begründetem Verdacht* den Personen direkt sagen:
> "Passen Sie auf ich habe den Verdacht Sie angeln hier ohne Erlaubnis entweder Sie wären so freundlich und zeigen mir ihren Erlaubnisschein oder ich verständige Ordnungsamt, WaPo, Polizei, wie auch immer"
> 
> Es geht hier nach wie vor um Straftaten Diebstahl oder Wilderei , da ist eine Personalienfeststellung durchaus angemessen, und auch die erlaubte "vorläufige Festnahme" (http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/127.html)
> im Falle einer Weigerung in Ordnung, diese muß ja nicht zwangsweise mit dem Einsatz von"unmittelbarem Zwang" einhergehen. Es reicht ja auch ein bestimmtes : Sie bleiben jetzt hier bis .... da ist.


 
Moin,

ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie ich darauf reagieren würde, wenn mir sowas am Gewässer passieren würde. Ich fürchte es würde eine sehr unangenehme Situation mit Konsequenzen entstehen.
Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen.

Wenn man tatsächlich einen massiven Verdacht hat, dann sollte man doch besser gleich (auch aus Eigeninteresse) entsprechend authorisierte Personen heranrufen, die dann die Kontrolle durchführen, bevor man sich als Hilfssheriff aufspielt.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## olaf70 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Ich glaube ich hab das letzte Mal vor 31 Jahren als Neunjähriger schwarzgeangelt. Also lange verjährt. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich nur mit entsprechenden Erlaubnisscheinen geangelt und bin ich sage und schreibe einmal kontrolliert worden. Von einem Fischereiaufseher.
Von mir aus könnten mich Fischereiaufseher,Vorstandsmitglieder oder Polizei jeden Tag kontrollieren. Kein Problem,dafür sind sie ja da.
Aber sobald mich irgendein dahergelaufener "Blockwart"aus meinem Verein(ca. 400 Mitglieder) kontrollieren will, werde ich bockig! Dann lass ihn doch die Polizei holen! Mir doch egal,ich hab ja einen Schein. Das macht er dreimal und unser Dorfsheriff lacht ihn nur noch aus!
Außerdem habt ihr schon mal versucht am Wochenende in einer ländlichen Umgebung einen Polizisten vor Ort erscheinen zu lassen wenn es nicht gerade um ein Kapitalverbrechen geht?
Zum Thema unmittelbarer Zwang: Das möcht ich sehen, am besten bei Fünf besoffenen Osteuropäern.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

*spaßmodus an* mit den Osteuropäern kein Problem
der hier ist so gut wie immer dabei




*spaßmodus aus*
lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf, meistens ist das ganze ja schon beim freundlichen Schnack vorab geklärt und man weiß woran man ist.
Nur wenn man halt die selbe Person öfter antrifft sollte man halt auch mal im Vereinsinteresse/Pächterinteresse überlegen was man macht.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

@ Ralle 
zu deinem Sachverhalt:
Hätte die Person einen Erlaubnisschein und würde ihn nicht zeigen und man hält Ihn vorläufig fest bis zum eintreffen der Polizei und er zeigt dann die Papiere vor hätten wir den Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtum. Das heißt prinzipell liegt rechtlich zwar eine Nötigung vor, diese aber strafrechtlich zu verfolgen wäre kaum möglich da ich ja in der Annahme gehandelt habe jemanden bei einer Straftat zu erwischen.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> zu deinem Sachverhalt:
> Hätte die Person einen Erlaubnisschein und würde ihn nicht zeigen und man hält Ihn vorläufig fest bis zum eintreffen der Polizei und er zeigt dann die Papiere vor hätten wir den Erlaubnistatbestandsirrtum. Das heißt prinzipell liegt rechtlich zwar eine Nötigung vor, diese aber strafrechtlich zu verfolgen wäre kaum möglich da ich ja in der Annahme gehandelt habe jemanden bei einer Straftat zu erwischen.
> 
> Gruß Marcus




Versteh mich nicht falsch. Es geht mir nicht darum, Recht zu haben. Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass es auch unter uns Anglern durchaus Charakter gibt, bei denen das Gerechtigkeitsgefühl beim Anblick eines tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Schwarzanglers den gesunden Menschenverstand ausklinken lässt. Um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
Manch einer könnte Deine Zeilen vollkommen unreflektiert in die Realität übernehmen und meilenweit am Ziel vorbeischießen.

Es geht im Grunde darum:

Jemand der keine offizielle Kontrollfunktion ausübt, darf zwar höflich fragen ob ihm ein anderer die Papiere zeigt, einen Anspruch darauf hat er allerdings nicht.
Verweigert der Angesprochene das Vorzeigen der Papiere, so kann man eben nicht von einem Straftatbestand ausgehen. Er ist nicht verpflichtet, sich Dir gegenüber auszuweisen. 
Aus diesem Grunde kann man aus der bloßen Verweigerung auch keinen Straftatsverdacht ableiten. 
Andernfalls könnte jeder Hinz mich auffordern, die Kfz-Papiere zu zeigen, denn ich könnte das Auto ja gestohlen haben. Zeige ich sie nicht, könnte er mich festhalten bis die Polizei kommt um die Sachlage zu klären. 

Das geht nicht.

Es mag möglicherweise anders sein, wenn der Befragte zugibt keine Papiere zu haben und sich aus dem Staub machen will.
Das ist jedoch eine juristische Gratwanderung die ich nicht kommentieren möchte. 

Der richtige Weg bei einem vermmutlichen Schwarzangler wäre, die Polizei oder die Fischereiaufsicht zu informieren und ggfs. den Verdächtigen im Auge zu behalten.
In der Realität sieht das aber meist so aus, dass Schwarzangeln im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Aufgaben der Polizei unterstes Pillepalle ist und man u.U. Stunden warten muss, bis eine Streife vorbeikommt. 

Im Endeffekt läuft es wieder auf as hinuas, was ich schon mehrfach in anderen ähnlichen Themen geschrieben habe.

Das organisieren der Kontrolldichte obliegt dem Fischereirechtinhaber. Wenn dieser mit der gegenwärtigen Kontrolldichte glücklich ist, gibt es für keinen Angler einen Grund hier unaufgefordert tätig zu werden, sich in juristische Engpässe zu zwängen und evtl. noch die Gesundheit zu riskieren.


----------



## antonio (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Es geht mir nicht darum, Recht zu haben. Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass es auch unter uns Anglern durchaus Charakter gibt, bei denen das Gerechtigkeitsgefühl beim Anblick eines tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Schwarzanglers den gesunden Menschenverstand ausklinken lässt. Um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
> Manch einer könnte Deine Zeilen vollkommen unreflektiert in die Realität übernehmen und meilenweit am Ziel vorbeischießen.
> 
> Es geht im Grunde darum:
> ...



#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

Kommt Ihr auch auf die Idee jemanden in der Stadt aufzuhalten und nach einem gültigen Pass/Aufentaltsgenehmigung zu fragen oder jemanden auf der Baustelle nach einer gültigen Arbeitsgenehmigung/Sozialversicherungsnummer etc. zu fragen? Zur Sicherheit mal festhalten und Polizei oder Zoll rufen, könnte ja illegal im Land sein oder Schwarzarbeiten?

Mich hat am Wasser niemand zu kontrollieren, außer der Polizei oder einem sich ausweisenden Fischereiaufseher, dann gebe ich natürlich auch gerne meine Papiere raus.

Gruß Flo


----------



## TRANSformator (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr auch auf die Idee jemanden in der Stadt aufzuhalten und nach einem gültigen Pass/Aufentaltsgenehmigung zu fragen oder jemanden auf der Baustelle nach einer gültigen Arbeitsgenehmigung/Sozialversicherungsnummer etc. zu fragen? Zur Sicherheit mal festhalten und Polizei oder Zoll rufen, könnte ja illegal im Land sein oder Schwarzarbeiten?


Völlig andere Situation.....zu diesen Kontrollen bin ich als Privatmann garnicht berechtigt.




Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Mich hat am Wasser niemand zu kontrollieren, außer der Polizei oder einem sich ausweisenden Fischereiaufseher, dann gebe ich natürlich auch gerne meine Papiere raus.
> 
> Gruß Flo


Und hier muss man unterscheiden. Wenn da jemand ankommt, der dich unberechtigterweise kontrollieren möchte, kannst du es sicher so handhaben, wie du das beschrieben hast. Dieser jemand ist schließlich nicht zur Kontrolle berechtigt.
Der andere Fall ist die berechtigte Kontrolle. Bei uns im Verein ist es so, dass jedes Mitglied mit Vorlage der Erlaubniskarte zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist. So steht es auch auf der Erlaubniskarte drauf. Wenn solche Regeln gelten und da kommt jemand, der dich unter Vorlage seiner eigenen Erlaubniskarte kontrollieren möchte, hast du demjenigen auch deine Karte zu zeigen.
Diese Regeln hat jeder durch die Mitgliedschaft im Verein akzeptiert. Wer sich an die Vereinsregeln nicht halten möchte, gehört nicht in den Verein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## antonio (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Völlig andere Situation.....zu diesen Kontrollen bin ich als Privatmann garnicht berechtigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dies gilt aber nur für vereinsmitglieder vereinsintern.
und darum gehts ja nicht.

antonio


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Völlig andere Situation.....zu diesen Kontrollen bin ich als Privatmann garnicht berechtigt.
> 
> *Das weiß ich auch, das Beispiel war auch extra übertrieben und abstrakt gewähl um zu verdeutlichen was sich manche hier anmaßen wollen. Aber beim zweiten lesen, wohl etwas sehr abstrakt.*
> 
> ...



Siehe Zitat...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Es geht mir nicht darum, Recht zu haben. Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass es auch unter uns Anglern durchaus Charakter gibt, bei denen das Gerechtigkeitsgefühl beim Anblick eines tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Schwarzanglers den gesunden Menschenverstand ausklinken lässt. Um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
> Manch einer könnte Deine Zeilen vollkommen unreflektiert in die Realität übernehmen und meilenweit am Ziel vorbeischießen.
> 
> Es geht im Grunde darum:
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. :m


----------



## antonio (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

wenn ein verein ein bischen clever ist meldet er ein paar mitglieder bei der fischereibehörde zum fischereiaufseherlehrgang an.
diese sind dann entsprechen mit kontrollbefugnis und papieren ausgestattet und man geht damit eventuellen problemen aus dem weg.
so schließt man auch aus, daß man sich in irgendwelchen grauzonen bezüglich irgendwelcher vereinsbestimmeungen bewegt.

antonio


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*

@ Ralle 
ich möchte jetzt nicht deinen ganzen Post zitieren, aber ich letztendlich stimme ich inhaltlich fast völlig mit dir überein.
Ob die Weigerung als hinreichender Tatverdacht ausreicht, lassen wir dahingestellt ist auch hier gar nicht zu klären, schließlich ist das ein Angel und kein Juraforum.

Langsam komme ich auch mit den beiden Threads durcheinandern wann ich wem wo was geschrieben habe und ich glaube mindestens 2/3 der Leser denken ich hab nichts besseres zu tun als mich als "Hilfssheriff" oder "Blockwart" zu betätigen und Leute anzu*******n. 
Ich hab aber besseres zu tun entweder gehe ich angeln oder ich gehe mit meinem "kleinem" Gassi und wenn ich dabei nen anderen Angler treffe schnacke ich halt mal mit dem.

in diesem Sinne 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## TRANSformator (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angler kontrollieren Angler   ???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Siehe Zitat...



Das Ganze sollte auch kein Anti-Posting sein, lediglich meine persönliche Meinung. Im Grunde habe ich ja auch nur geschrieben, dass Kontrollen solangen ok sind, wie sie von Berechtigten ausgeführt werden. Ob das nun vereinsintern die Mitglieder, die Polizei oder Fischereiaufseher sind, ist ja eigentlich egal. Alles was eben nicht zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist, hat auch nicht zu kontrollieren, ganz egal ob Vereinsgewässer oder öffentliches Wasser. Sehen wir also rehct ähnlich.

Gruß


----------

